# I can't figure out this one



## EricB4872 (Jan 20, 2021)

I just purchased the powermatic 2x4 cnc router. I got it up and running perfectly. This morning however when i turned it on the inverter screen was flashing F11. Everything functioned completely normal except the spindle wouldn't turn. I tinkered with stuff and got in running, but the spindle would stop mid run and the same code F11 would be flashing again. This is really bad because everything else was still moving. I'm guessing this could seriously damage the machine. Any thoughts of how to fix this issue.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Eric! What did PM say when you called them?

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Welcome Eric, I just looked through the online Powermatic cnc manual and they don't list any error codes. I'd call them.
Good luck.


----------



## EricB4872 (Jan 20, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Eric! What did PM say when you called them?
> 
> David


The tech guy said he had to talk to an engineer because I have the model with all the latest updates. I am waiting for a call back.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum,
You got my luck I also got the newest model, only guy that understands it is on vacation


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Eric.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

is the inverter (screen) what provides the power to your spindle? what is the make/model number? as mentioned, you definitiely want to consult the factory. i agree that it may not be wise to run, as bits snap quickly. $$

looks like a nice machine!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

EricB4872 said:


> The tech guy said he had to talk to an engineer because I have the model with all the latest updates. I am waiting for a call back.


They may be waiting on the engineer for whoever builds the machines for them.

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

F11 is usually a motor overload. Go in and adjust the peramenter. If you use a large bit or try to cut too much at one time you could bog the motor down enough to get this code.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Curious if it ever got fixed.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

The powermatic is a clone of the Axiom (and similar sized laguna, etc). You might want to check on their forums. The powermatic "Engineer" for the machine is probably in Taiwan, and they might be having translation issues, that factory certainly does not manufacture the VFD, that would involve another supplier, possibly (likely) in china.


----------



## Tsechang (Jun 1, 2021)

EricB4872 said:


> I just purchased the powermatic 2x4 cnc router. I got it up and running perfectly. This morning however when i turned it on the inverter screen was flashing F11. Everything functioned completely normal except the spindle wouldn't turn. I tinkered with stuff and got in running, but the spindle would stop mid run and the same code F11 would be flashing again. This is really bad because everything else was still moving. I'm guessing this could seriously damage the machine. Any thoughts of how to fix this issue.


I have the same problem, are you able fix it. Thanks
Tsechang


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Tsechang


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tsechang said:


> I have the same problem, are you able fix it. Thanks
> Tsechang


Welcome to the forum..


----------

